# Snow removal!!



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Went out this morning and noticed how light the snow was .
So I did try ,hear are two short video's of the crew working to clear the line!
I should of done this earler as the sun is making it sticky!
I think we will get more this year!
I need to get a new batt. camera kept shutting down.
The Beast does work.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8PesdK_iwQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-j_ObSJIeyM


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice, I like it.

Ok, I've got to share mine.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5333357933/

Bob


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob I thought that the caboose goes @ the end?
Nice video!
Don't you love playing in the snow!!
Sean


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Sean, I'm suprised you could see the caboose under all the snow. It's a track cleaning caboose and it seems to help to keep the tracks clear for electical pickup by the locomotives. Someone suggested it recently and it does make a difference.

Yep, I've been out every day this past week playing with my trains in the snow until I have to come in and warm up. It helps being retired now.
Bob


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Sean you need to get a new battery for the camera. Looks good but the first shot looks like you may have been a little under powered. Later RJD


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Guy's that's not a caboose, its a flanger!







He even said so as it cleans the rail . . .


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like Bob ran into the problem I have today just to deep. We got 6 inches and also freezing rain on top of it.







. Later RJD


----------



## 6323 (Jan 17, 2008)

Got a bit of snow here over the last couple of days also. 
Went out with a plow extra today and tried to clear my track. 
Not gonna do that again!! Plow was derailing in hard to reach areas, even with a paving brick for additional weight. 
Derailed on switches, rerailer section and one section of a 10 foot Diameter curve, for no reason. 
Locomotives kept stalling, also in hard to reach places! But, ran fair, once track was clear, and plow was discarded. 
Finding that Aristo plow may not be worth a @#$%. Because of derailing trouble! 
But, MY opinion only.


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

RJ, at least we didn't get the freezing rain. That's a real killer. I did manage to plow all of the tracks with that plow and those two RS-3's, but it was hard to control the throttle and camera at the same time. I had to move back and forth a few times and a couple of times the 0-5-0 was needed. My dog wouldn't help and my wife wouldn't even come outside. 

Life is tough on the railroad.
Bob


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

We are getting clobered with wet snow! 
@ 4am we had 6" on heavy snow! 
Way to much to plow, but I could use it to make some molds as It compacts real good!! 
Sean


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Now if you had done PVC Road bed you could be running hot water through the pipe and not have to plow.









Thanks for the Great Videos

JJ


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ya JJ could have done that but then you miss out on all the fun.


----------

